# bantam rooster ...i think



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

So my boyfriends parents caught me a flipin bantam rooster I think its a rooster anyway it was pesterin their dogs and now I have a flipin rooster in my room in a cage bc it was to late to dry out the big cage a I have for it ...its mean it done bit me once when I tried to feed it at first it acted sweet and now its a butt ..and it has no brains a lot of critters are half way smart this one yeah I don't think it was created with a brain and now my dad wants to keep it ..(I think cause it bit me so it will keep me on my toes) ..is there anything special I need to know about this little guy


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

You have other birds? Keep this one completely separate from your other chickens for at least 30 days minimum. It's very heartbreaking to see someone lose their flock of birds because they took in a stray that looked healthy enough but was a carrier. 

Other than that, bantam roosters are like any other roosters. He needs to learn boundaries. Aggression towards humans is not okay. Bluff him into thinking you are the biggest, baddest predator on the planet.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Feed him treats, and be sweet to him. Wear gloves, and pick him up and pet him alot, and sweet talk to him. He will hate it, but he will learn to submit to it.  Would LOVE to see a picture!!


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

What kind of treats do I need to feed him? And no I don't have any other birds right now my babys I had got killed so when I got my coup all set up where nothing could get them ..but where my boyfriend lives he would have gotten hit by a car or their dogs would have killed it ..I'm kinda like tha dang animal rescue mission at my house lol


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

My dog loves him


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

It has a little red comb that's why we are thinking its a little rooster ..he is cute as can be but I wasn't sure if there was a way I can show him he ain't goin to run the show and not bite I ain't sure what they will eat as treats


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Good first treats - mealworms, small crickets, finely chopped veggies, chopped hard boiled egg and plain, non-fat yogurt.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you get a pic of him without the red light? It might make it easier to determine breed and even gender for you.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bird_slave said:


> Good first treats - mealworms, small crickets, finely chopped veggies, chopped hard boiled egg and plain, non-fat yogurt.


I just fed him some banana and he loved it! And yeah one sec and ill get a pic


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is the best I could do as far as pics it don't like its picture taken to much


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Definitely looks like a little roo. Not sure of breed, could be mixed. Cute.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Check the inside of the legs for spur buds, the start of spurs. It isn't very old, and it is probably biting as a defense. It is scared, and has been through alot. More love, and less looking at the dog would definately help out!


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bahah she is my gaurd dog she don't like when anybody messes with the chicken but I have been keepin her away she got in there when I was gone to church and her and the chicken had their noses together it was kinda sweet ..this was a total last min thing so tmw as soon as my boyfriend gets off work we are goin to fix it a temporary lot till my dad can make the bigger one I just hated for it to get run over so I took him in ..but the biting is goin to have to stop so I'm goin to have to love on him ..to me he looks like a little bantie ..anything else I need to know about this little guy ..my dad fell in love with him last night I was goin to find him a new home but he won't let me now lol


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Check the inside of the legs for spur buds, the start of spurs. It isn't very old, and it is probably biting as a defense. It is scared, and has been through alot. More love, and less looking at the dog would definately help out!


Should I wear gloves when loving on him since he is biting me when I try to pull things out?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Taylor1438 said:


> Should I wear gloves when loving on him since he is biting me when I try to pull things out?


Yeah, wear the gloves when he is biting, and BE SURE to check for spurs!! He can cut you bad enough for stitches with those!!! Wait awhile yet and work on some trust before you try to handle him much. Maybe just sit and watch TV with him. Maybe the Food Network!!


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Yeah, wear the gloves when he is biting, and BE SURE to check for spurs!! He can cut you bad enough for stitches with those!!! Wait awhile yet and work on some trust before you try to handle him much. Maybe just sit and watch TV with him. Maybe the Food Network!!


I haven't seen any spurs ...
Any tips on how to make him know he isn't running the show and ain't the boss its me he is still biting me and wanting to make a break for it ...if he keeps it up I may re home him and go get me two babys and I won't rescue another chicken lol he thinks he's the big shot ..and if things ain't the way he wants them he won't go to sleep all the lights have to be cut out or he flips out untill you have them out


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I'm sorry but he doesn't look very old at all. He looks like a 3-4 month old mixed roo.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> I'm sorry but he doesn't look very old at all. He looks like a 3-4 month old mixed roo.


Thank you I was thinkin he wasn't very old he is very good of the mornin times he is very quiet untill I get out of bed to check on him he gets a new place to live today tho OUTSIDE!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Taylor1438 said:


> I haven't seen any spurs ...
> Any tips on how to make him know he isn't running the show and ain't the boss its me he is still biting me and wanting to make a break for it ...if he keeps it up I may re home him and go get me two babys and I won't rescue another chicken lol he thinks he's the big shot ..and if things ain't the way he wants them he won't go to sleep all the lights have to be cut out or he flips out untill you have them out


Toss a sheet over the cage, and he'll calm down. It will take some time for trust, maybe months. When he goes outside into a pen, he will start to realise that you are a food source, and trust you more.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Toss a sheet over the cage, and he'll calm down. It will take some time for trust, maybe months. When he goes outside into a pen, he will start to realise that you are a food source, and trust you more.


Can I put cedar shavins in his little house thing???


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, but if he's going outside soon, newspaper would be cheaper and easier to clean up.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought cedar was toxic to birds?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I thought cedar was toxic to birds?


I think if they eat it, and they may, if there is food in it. Newspaper would be best. Have you gotten him in your lap yet?


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

I got him outside tonight I put cedar shavings in there he didn't try to eat them as far as I seen when watching him I stuck a stick thru the cage so he can roost on it he was happy ...but I do have another question ...does anybody have tips on keeping harmful animals like foxes away from my chicken???? I'm fixing to fox hunt in my back yard bc we are starting to get over run by them I hate to see them go but they aren't afraid of humans and I'm worried about my critters like my chicken and small dogs


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> I think if they eat it, and they may, if there is food in it. Newspaper would be best. Have you gotten him in your lap yet?


Ceder is toxic to all livestock. Not just through cumsumption but through inhalation of the toxic fumes that are released when the ceder gets wet, like water, urine, and feces. This stuff should just be used for posts, furniture, and lumber. Nothing else.


----------



## Taylor1438 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well can straw like for rabbits be used? I have had a few ppl tell me you can use the cedar for them my dogs sleep on it so I didn't see why it would hurt them


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Taylor1438 said:


> Well can straw like for rabbits be used? I have had a few ppl tell me you can use the cedar for them my dogs sleep on it so I didn't see why it would hurt them


Straw is another great option, yes.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Taylor1438 said:


> Can I put cedar shavins in his little house thing???


I would use pine, but not cedar. Cedar gives off aromatic oils that can be irritating or even toxic to birds and other livestock. 
Dogs are not livestock.


----------

